

Google Roll it - JosephRedfern
http://chrome.com/campaigns/rollit

======
runlevel1
This would be a delightfully devious opportunity to increase Android
marketshare.

 _Do-be-evil mode_ pseudo code:

    
    
      if $user_agent =~ /iPhone/
        $ball_velocity = $swing_force - $number_of_swings
      end
    

Gradually increase the force required to attain equal velocity until iPhone
reaches any given value of wall.

------
tartuffe78
Played for about 1 minute, then my MacBook's fan started spinning like it was
trying to take off.

------
fatjokes
After rolling, it got stuck at "Please Wait". Fail.

